# Tesco Lotus @Phuket



## Michael13

Hello there! 

I'm rying to understand food pricing in supermarkets in Phuket. So I found a website of Tesco Lotus with online shop, but there's only Bangkok region. So what would you say about prices listed here shoponline.tescolotus dot com/en-GB compare to a real prices in Phuket Tesco or Big C?


----------



## Song_Si

Last month a T-L supermarket opened in our town, it is a grade 4 I think of their 5 sizes - 1 being hypermart, 5 being the _Lotus Express_ convenience stores which complete with 7/11.
Prices here are the same as if we travel to the big one in the city - same catalogues. 
I see their catalogues are available online which suggests their prices are fixed nationwide on the advertised items.
We spent a year in Phuket and went to the big T-L I think twice, there was a smaller one in Chalong I'd use for a few items (and they can have good discounts on electrical items we bought fridge, tv, dvd player, fans, there at better prices than we could find at the big electronics stores at the time, same brands and free delivery), otherwise, as with here, find can get everything we need locally/fresh at markets.


----------



## Michael13

Thank you for answer! Very informative!


----------



## Song_Si

Where will you be living in Phuket?

Other options - we had neighbours there who got together with friends once every month, took turns providing the transport, and off on a bulk-buying trip to *Makro* and stocked up their supplies.

Then there's *Supercheap* - I had friends with a restaurant and I'd go along with them Sunday evenings to push a trolley (and try not to lose any children) while they stocked up for the week. Worth visiting simply to see the scale of items on sale. And good eating there too once we'd loaded the van up (and counted the children again)










Two news articles on _Supercheap_ here and here, second one has a map.


----------

